# Air tools vs. electric ?



## mmcmdl (Oct 3, 2019)

Something I never would've thunked ………..air tools cost 4X the energy than the equivalent electric tools to operate . The past 4 days I've been involved in an energy study at the plant and this was one point that was driven in . We have people in worldwide . We have 24 very large compressors running at the plant in which we discovered the possibility of shutting 4 of these down . Just these savings added up to over 580,000 G . I would figure the air tools , motors etc to cost a bit more to operate , but our expert says electric vs. air pneumatic represents a 94% energy savings . Hm...………...I haven't used my air tools at home in quite a while . My biggest lesson learned here was not to work 11 straight days and nights without a break .


----------



## Martin W (Oct 3, 2019)

Air consumption is one of those forgotten problems in a shop. Air compressors are usually tucked away out of site for noise and dust. One of the biggest culprits for air consumption is leaking airline fittings. You also can't forget the cost of running refrigerated air dryers. I think battery operated tools are the way of the future now.
11 straight days without a break! Think of all the money you made. I'm sure the income tax dept. appreciates all you're hard work. Lol
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Downunder Bob (Oct 3, 2019)

Amazing isn't it?

Air tools were big back in 50's 60's 70's. Etc. One main reason No high voltage power cords draped all over the place. particularly in countries running  220 to 240 V. No RCD or earth leakage breakers back then. so the risk of electrocution was high. The shops I worked in back then had mostly air for hand tools, Electric tools were larger, permanently hard wired, like lathes, mills shapers etc. and almost always 415V 3 ph. 

All our hand tools like die grinders, portable drills etc were air 100 -110 PSI even angle grinders were air. It was the same on the ships I worked on everything was air driven, Especially on the petroleum tankers. even our portable lights were air driven. 

But the cost of running a large air plant is high not just the power to run the compressors, but the maintenance on them and constantly chasing down leaks. The last ship I was on, we had 2 x 100 HP. 2 cyl. 2 stage compressors with intercoolers and after coolers plus a 15 HP compressor just to keep the system pressure up when there was no demand.

I remember one factory boss, when I questioned the cost of running air tools he said that it was a lot less than the insurance for fire and personal; injury.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 3, 2019)

While it is absolutely true that pneumatic tools are not as efficient as electric tools are,  air tools do have some advantages:

They run cooler, the expansion of compressed air cools it.
They are typically much simpler, with fewer parts to fail.
They typically tend to last longer, if kept supplied with dry air and kept properly lubricated.
They are usually more compact (smaller) than electric tools, and fit into tighter places.
They do not create sparks (though the mounted tools might.)
In my experience, they are much more reliable.
EDIT:  They are also usually lighter.  They also usually live a long life.

Electric tools are quieter.
Electric tools are more efficient to run.
Electric tools, as a system, can be much less expensive overall.

I have both types, and use each where it makes the most sense.


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 3, 2019)

They both have their place and benefits in different areas of work but if I had a choice in the shop 9out of 10 times would be a electric tool. I agree though air tools and compressors are pigs in the energy world.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 3, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> I agree though air tools and compressors are pigs in the energy world.



Yes , this was strictly an energy savings Kaizan event . I found it very interesting just how much energy was consumed by these large compressors .


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 3, 2019)

I feel the same way about rpc power supplies.


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 3, 2019)

Going to do the brakes on our Traverse this upcoming weekend; compressor will get fired up.  However, I almost exclusively use my Milwaukee M12 tools for everything.  I started with a 3/8" cordless drill and 1/4" impact.  Added a 3/8" impact, 1/4" screwdriver and a 3/8" ratchet.  Sheared off a couple of 1/4" - 20's with the 3/8" ratchet, so bought a 1/4" drive also.  I like not having an air line draped over the floor.  As mentioned above, both still have their place, but the torque they're getting from these little motors is amazing.  Used the 3/8" 12V drill with a 1" augering bit to drill holes for stringing wire in the new chicken coup.  No problems at all going through 2 x 4's.

Bruce


----------



## benmychree (Oct 3, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> While it is absolutely true that pneumatic tools are not as efficient as electric tools are,  air tools do have some advantages:
> 
> They run cooler, the expansion of compressed air cools it.
> They are typically much simpler, with fewer parts to fail.
> ...


Bob has said it all; I entirely agree, I use my air tools as necessary, I miss my 15 HP compressor in my shop that I retired from!


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 3, 2019)

If you already have a large compressor, or have tools where air is the only practical option (abrasive blasting for example) so getting a large compressor is necessary, then air tools are a pretty easy sale, as Bob says typically cheaper, simple, lighter weight and battery life is a non issue.

If you are someone like me, who just has a portable compressor not up to running the high demand air tools, the electric options keep taking away my excuses to go with a big compressor. Impact drivers and ratchets now have some good cordless options. I don't think cordless grinders are quite up to the task, but the corded ones are at least in a home setting. Plasma cutter? They now have some light to medium duty ones with a self contained compressor. Painting, the airless sprayers do a good job. Blast cabinet is really the only thing I can't find a way around having a decent size fixed compressor for. Well that and as an air supply for the steam whistle I want to hook up as my new door bell.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 3, 2019)

The other option, for lighter work, is cordless tools.  I have had several that used nickel metal hydride batteries over the years, and my experience with them was always that the charge had gone away in storage, so I left it on the charger, which no doubt costs more in the long run, and then the batteries were fried, I guess from over charging, while they were waiting for me to use them.  After doing that for a while, I decided they suck and gave up on cordless tools.

Until...

Some months ago, a friend gave me a small Rockwell 3rill impact driver/screw gun set, and the lithium ion battery packs (made in 2013) were pretty much shot after years of usage.  I found out that with that model driver, Rockwell will send free new battery packs if they fail.  Checked it out, still cost me about $7.00 each with paying the freight, but with the new batteries the power is strong, charging is fast, and last a long time on a charge.  They are VERY quick to recharge, seem to have good control of the float voltage, and seem like they might be OK with leaving them on the charger, but I have not tried that, the manual does not mention it.  The carrying case, lots of tooling, and charger that came with it seem to make for a useful driver for making quick work of smaller and lighter and mobile jobs.  We will see how the set works out...  (Thanks again, Andy!)


----------



## Superburban (Oct 3, 2019)

I moved 4 years ago, and still have not hooked up the big air compressor. The lithium powered drills, have been so much easier to grab, and have held up to all kinds of torture. Someday I will get the compressor hooked up, and lines run, but I doubt it will ever become the main source of power that it once was.

I have not found a good replacement for the butterfly impact, or the air ratchet, so for under the hood stuff I still power up the small compressor.


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 3, 2019)

Not to sidetrack but like other batteries lithium batteries do not like to sit on the charger. Their happier in the 75-90% area. They should be worked throughout the range of battery life. Most batteries have a minimal cutoff percentage that’s why lithium don’t limp along they stop power to the tool before you deplete beyond a recharge. I have smart batteries for my drone that if charged 100% for more than a week it discharges the battery to 75% to keep happy.  Batteries have come a long way but theirs still room for improvement I believe.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 3, 2019)

Bob your experience is very consistent with the difference between NiCd batteries and LiPo or other variants of Lithium Ion.  The self Discharge rate of NiCd is very high and so they do not hold a charge on the shelf long. Also they do not do well in float charge situations as they can develop a "memory" that reduces the usable capacity. LiPo on the other hand has a very low self discharge rate making it that is not usually needed to float charge them. However, if you do choose to leave them on the charger they are not very susceptible to the "Memory" effect.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 3, 2019)

I understand the higher cost of running the air compressor, But would really like to see  actual numbers that factor in the cost of replacement tools, the comparison of the lifetime, ect. I can't see electric tools handling production work as good as air. But then I have been out of that world for quite some time.


----------



## tomfiii (Oct 3, 2019)

Most times I prefer electric drills over air.


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 3, 2019)

I used to have the same trouble with NiCad and NiMh battery chargers.  I bought a programmable outlet like the one pictured below off Amazon for $12.  My NiMh charger for a DeWalt 14.4V is plugged into this and comes on once day a week for an hour.  Press of one button turns the timer off in case I'm using the tool and need to continually charge batteries.

I haven't noticed a draw-down problem with the Milwaukee 12V Li-ion batteries.  But plan on doing the same sort of thing with those.

Bruce


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 3, 2019)

I still use air tools for suspension work, and it will be hard to replace my 1960's 3/4-drive Ingersoll impact monster.  But with modern battery powered tools, it's easy to forego the air.  I have this dinky little Bosch impact thing with a 1/4" hex drive that blasts the lugs off and on all four wheels on cars, and that still blows my mind.  Bosch makes a battery angle grinder that holds up to a plug type for 30 minutes at a time.  I bought a corded electric impact a few years ago to use in spots where I had no air, and it does pretty good for most stuff but won't break loose a harmonic damper bolt.  So, for me, in light of all of the good stuff on the market today, it's foreseeable that I could replace air power, but only after they have an electrical impact that bests my monster wheel stud breaker.


----------



## hman (Oct 3, 2019)

I've never been a heavy user of air tools.  Though I do have a large compressor in a side room of my shop, and the previous owner plumbed it nicely for air distribution, I'll often just roll up my California Air Tools mini-compressor.

Air tools that as yet have no substitutes ... sandblasters, air nailers, 1" stapler, and machine tool misters.  

I'm slowly converting a lot of other tools from line power to batteries.  LOVE the M12 and M18 line from Milwaukee.  And I still have a number of 18 volt Makita drills.  Of course, there's a whole bunch-a-lot more fantastic battery tools available from other manufacturers.  But I've made the "executive decision" to limit the number of battery types I have to inventory and keep charged.


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 3, 2019)

I have used pneumatic tools all my life. I knew that they were inefficient, but that was part of the cost of doing business. In the past 10-15 years, battery-powered tools have come a long way and I use them more and more. Prior to that 10-15 years, battery-powered tools were crap. They weren't worth using. Pneumatics were the only way unless you wanted to deal with the perils of 120 vac.
I don't think I have ever used a decent pneumatic drill. I have always used a corded drill until recently.
Randy


----------



## alloy (Oct 3, 2019)

I ran across a Milwaukee 1/2" M18 drill at a yard sale several years ago.  One of the reasons I bought it was the indicator built into the battery.  Both batteries were good and were the high capacity ones.  I think I paid $35 for it. I still have it.

I now have at last count 9 M18 tools.  The one I like the best is my 1100 ft. lbs 1/2" impact.  I_'ve taken the neighbors semi lug nuts off with it and just took the nut off a front CV axle.  I first tried a breaker bar and after one pull said the heck with this and got big bertha and it hammered a few times and spun it right off.  

When I got my new 1/2" drill it had a side handle with it, thought this funny they actually included that.  Well after jamming a 1/2" drill bit in steel and damn near broke my wrist I went and got the side handle.   This thing is no joke.  In the past cordless drill had such a crappy chuck you couldn't hold a 1/4" drill bit without it loosening.  The Milwaukee will tear the drill shank up before coming loose._


----------



## tq60 (Oct 3, 2019)

We have collection of both with a 7.5 hp compressor.

Cordless impacts are wonderful now but if doing lots of work pneumatic hard to beat if working within the hosed area.

A 1/2 low speed pneumatic drill is small and fits where electrics can't. 

But for lots of short work activities the better branded cordless are doing well.

But cost to run, factor in not only higher new cost but replacement cost for quality battery.

V18 batteries are about 90 bucks for branded and 50 for Chinese.

So we have corded drills we can use when we only need a couple holes bigger than cordless but if doing a lot of work the real tools come out.

Cordless impact 1/4 drive has great torque but it cannot move screws set with the pneumatic equivalent.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## cascao (Oct 5, 2019)

If you already have/need a compressor, adding any pneumatic tool make for a very low investment. And you know that tool will be ready to use for next 20 years. You do not need to think about batteries/chargers or any kind of compatibility. Never know when a bolt will call some care from my impact gun. But when needed, 100% sure things will be noisy on shop.

On other side, if it will be an tool used frequently, care should be taking about efficiency, practicity, mobility....and over some years, if no more replacement part, just buy another one with new better technology.


----------

